# How to detach the front interior overhead ?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here. 

I had a real hard time hearing the noise - too much other going on. Is it a rattle when you close the door?


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello Blasirl, exactly...Its this a rattle.

Any ideas on how to detach that part in order to try to find this issue?

I will do a post in that part of the forum according your advice.

Thanks


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

Pretty simple.... did not watch your video though as it didn?t load for me

Get a flat head screwdriver and push it into the small opening on the left hand side. Push it in and when it?s in angle it to the right and push. The whole lighting assembly should just pop right out. I will add pics tomorrow if you can?t get it


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

imwoody1991 said:


> Pretty simple.... did not watch your video though as it didn?t load for me
> 
> Get a flat head screwdriver and push it into the small opening on the left hand side. Push it in and when it?s in angle it to the right and push. The whole lighting assembly should just pop right out. I will add pics tomorrow if you can?t get it


Hello imwoody, very good I am looking forward to see your photos if possible on how to do that, I am afraid to break or scratch.

Btw, my video was posted on Vimeo, its not loading for you at all? https://vimeo.com/226644294


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello Guys I could detach the head lamps but I want to know how to remove the whole plastic cover of the onstart, I believe the noise/rattle is coming from here.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

gunbolt said:


> Hello Guys I could detach the head lamps but I want to know how to remove the whole plastic cover of the onstart, I believe the noise/rattle is coming from here.


What I did was remove the screws that hold the clips for the end of sun visors. Then I popped off the cover for the rear view mirror mount. Then just grabbed the front of the head liner and pulled down, which released the overhead console. The console is just held with push clips.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jie90561 said:


> What I did was remove the screws that hold the clips for the end of sun visors. Then I popped off the cover for the rear view mirror mount. Then just grabbed the front of the head liner and pulled down, which released the overhead console. The console is just held with push clips.



Sorry, I thought you were talking about near the door, did you find the culprit?


----------

